
An Unnervingly Life-Like Japanese Doll from the 1800s - Petiver
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-mysterious-origins-of-this-unnervingly-lifelike-japanese-doll-from-the-1800s
======
mkoryak
Interesting, But why don't they have any pictures of it that are more recent?

~~~
ChoGGi
They wanted to show older ones I'd imagine?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Hananuma+Masakichi](https://www.google.com/search?q=Hananuma+Masakichi)

------
tomcam
Don't know why they keep calling it a doll. I regard it as one of the most
stunning sculptures in the world. It is magnificent and I can never understand
how it was made. Each piece had to be perfect.

------
verytrivial
Anyone else seeing a bunch of drive-by Android app install attempts at that
URL?

------
_0ffh
Why do I always land at the very end of the page when clicking atlas obscura
links?

------
csours
Is atlas obscura a HN company?

~~~
et-al
It used to be a oddities and curiosities blog much in the realm of the Mütter
Museum in Philly, or the Museum of Jurassic Technology in LA, but apparently
David Plotz from Slate joined as CEO two years ago [0]. And according to
Crunchbase, they raised $2 million last year [1] for the reboot we see now.

I am surprised to see how often it's linked here, but I guess they're doing a
good job of broadening their focus and turning "Atlas Obscura into a National
Geographic of the 21st century."

[0] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-
wemple/wp/2014/10/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-
wemple/wp/2014/10/09/former-slate-editor-david-plotz-takes-job-atop-atlas-
obscura/?utm_term=.ea149d515326)

[1] [https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-
round/f16958850037f69cbb1...](https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-
round/f16958850037f69cbb15bb95c0223953)

